# My Lastest Score...Is 20 Years Old??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I answered an ad for an unopened Set and went to a guys house, as I pull up I see a 150,000 Winnebago and a 67 Garaxie under a cover in his driveway. I notice a 3 I said 3 car garage at the end of the house. So I walk in and start speaking to this real nice older retired couple and after speaking for a while, they tell me how their son was killed in an auto accident. He would be the same age as I am so maybe there was a little connection. So next I began to tell him about the various scales of racing I do from tiny cars to 1:1's and his face lights up and tells me... follow me. 

We go into his garage and to my amazement he had a 32 3 window coupe 4 speed, absolutly gorgous, parked next to it is a 29 model A in pristine wire wheel original condition. At this point my head is SPINNING!!! Now I noticed a 3rd kinda car in the front of the garage, what was it you ask?? It is his front engine Dragster that he ran in the 60's all around the jersey area. He had a ton of trophies. Now mind you this garage only has 2 doors?? Hmm I saw 3 outside so wtf?? Ok so after talking for probably 30 minutes he says.... follow me. SO now we go out his kitchen sliders and into the yard, made a sharp right into another door maybr 10 foot from the sliders.

Now into door #2, First thing I see is a gorgous black 1965 Corvette. I am by no means a Vette guy but let me say, this car is breathtaking up close. And it's a 4 speed to boot!!! He bouth it in 1975 for 600. Unbelievable!! Also in this 2nd garage was a sprint championship car that won 6 titles through 80 to 86. And a 37 Ford Vert he just bought as a side project. !!!! A side project!! I love this guy!!!

Now to the slots. They had this gorgous Tyco Super Duper Doubl Looper set listed for 75. His wife also emailed me and said there was some "More" stuff. So I went there hoping for a super score because I never scored an attic or basement find before so I was excited, I get there and it's a box of extra tracks that their son had and a bag of cars. So I run to the bag of cars and nothing but junk!!!! I start sifting through and find a Tuff Ones GT 40 :thumbsup: also a bunch of tyco cars and a few AFX. Nothing rare or even useable. All need overhauling. SO needless to say I was a little dissappointed. Then the Wife says to me, well I remember putting all the good cars in another box or bag and that she will look for them for me.

So even though I didn't get a huge pot of gold, I did meet a fellow old timer Drag Racer who is a super nice dude. He is also restoring the dragster and I told him I would absolutly come and help him wrench. He is only 10 minutes from me.

I did get the Tyco set, I didn't even try to bargain but did get the junk bag of cars thrown in to the deal and I will be getting the "Other Bag Of Cars" soon.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super cool story, Joe! Glad that happened to you. Thx for sharing!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Way Cool Joe! Thats an awesome find, and some cool slots too. I have an old friend who is a salesman at a local car dealership, and I always admired the pics of his corvette. He invited me and my wife over to see them. I said "Them???" He had a 65 hardtop, and 2 Silver 63 Split windows. One had just over 100 miles on the odometer. He bought it as a time capsule because he was friends with Mr.Duntov who designed them! The 100 miles came from one drive in the car, and them just on and off his show trailer. He recently sold all 3, $65,000 cash for the daily driver 63 vette which was pristine, 45,000 for the 65, and all I know is he got over $100,000 for the low mileage one. Oh yea, he also had a custom 32 ford in the garage. He has now built a 35 Chevy show car and I don't want to even tell you what it's estimated value is. a Picture is worth a 1000 words












It's always cool to make new automotive friends! Embrace it Joe!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

That bag of parts may "look" like junk to you, but it's probably gold to me!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> That bag of parts may "look" like junk to you, but it's probably gold to me!!!! :thumbsup:



Haha yes I have to say I found a few choice arms and chassis in the mix for 2 tuffones and 3 standard so I geuss you can say it's good junk at that!!!

Yea plymouth it was a great experience and I plan to pop over in 1 of my rods and rattle his neighborhood for a few minutes and wake the neighbors.:freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, wish I could join you...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Sounds like a plan, wish I could join you...


Come on dude it's only what 10 to 14 hr drive?:freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Great story! The slot car find is nice, but the friend find is better!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SplitPoster said:


> Great story! The slot car find is nice, but the friend find is better!



Yea he is a nice guy. But I have to say I can't wait to get the "the bag with the good cars" she is going to be finding for me. I plan on driving my car by this one week one day and leave a couple stripes.:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Come on dude it's only what 10 to 14 hr drive?:freak:


2692 km or 1672 Miles, either way more like a 29 hour straight drive... If we hadn't just had our third winter storm in 2 weeks I'd love too!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> 2692 km or 1672 Miles, either way more like a 29 hour straight drive... If we hadn't just had our third winter storm in 2 weeks I'd love too!
> 
> :thumbsup:


12, 29 whats that between friends?lol

Yea man thats some haul!! 2nd storm allready huh?? Are you upper mid west or east?? Where in canada?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice story...sounds like a very cool guy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So I went to visit this dude and what a nice man. I didn't ask about the cars because he just went through a major heart thing and is still recooping.

But I did hit craigs list again and thius is what I scored.

Any input on these 2 sets guys????


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Oooh, interesting. The Fireball set is by Marchon, kind of unusual stuff. I have a few of their cars, pretty sure i have that silver Corvette, a white Firebird, a goofy red Jeep and a pair of Mercedes GTP-type cars with weird red LEDs in back. The GTPs came with a set called Grand National, I think. The cars always seemed to me to be somewhere between an HP7 and a 440. I'm sure others will chime in with info about tuning and such...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I like your perception of between an hp7 and 440. Thats exactly what they look like. The cars are perfect. From both sets.

The MR1 set is not only complete but the tracks are strapped into their proper position.


The Tyco set came without paper work but is complete otherwise.:thumbsup: The cars are flawless and it even came with a pair of bags of new flints for the cars!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoops... Misplaced this thread! Winnipeg, Longitudinal Centre of Canada! Some of the coldest and windiest weather west of Chicago.




Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> 12, 29 whats that between friends?lol
> 
> Yea man thats some haul!! 2nd storm allready huh?? Are you upper mid west or east?? Where in canada?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The Tyco set came without paper work but is complete otherwise.:thumbsup: The cars are flawless and it even came with a pair of bags of new flints for the cars!!!



Can you show me how the flints work? I've heard about this set, but I've never seen it in action much less seen the mechanism to make it work. I think I'd like to find one for my son if its fairly simple...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Can you show me how the flints work? I've heard about this set, but I've never seen it in action much less seen the mechanism to make it work. I think I'd like to find one for my son if its fairly simple...



I will get some pictures for you tomorrow. It has a flint in the wheel hub and the guard rails have a strip of sand paper!!! O might have to set it up and see what it does. The cars glow.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds pretty neat!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Still waiting for the pics Joe. LoL!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My bad bud. I will be up in Sky High later and will pull the cars out. I know they are in a display case but not sure where the actual box is. Stand by bro.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

What's the date on those sparking cars?

Seems like I remember selling those when I worked the Woolco hobby department back in college. Of course, then I'd have thought they were just a stupid gimmick, and wished I didn't have to carry stuff like that in "my" department. Now they sound like a blast.

Ah, but I was so much older then; I'm younger than that now ... :hat:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those sparking Marchon cars came out in the early 90's. They also came in NASCAR sets. I have a few of the cars. There is a small plastic insert with the lighter flint that pushes inside a rear unique wheel.

That gave me an idea that we experimented with for F1 cars; We glued some Ronco lighter flints to the back of some SG+ F1 chassis's in a vertical position just above the track. Then we glued an aggresive piece of sandpaper onto a spot on the track, slightly raised so it make a special effect of chassis sparks. It kind of worked but since there is barely any clearance under the chassis to begin with the sandpaper rubs more than the flint. A better method might be putting the flint at the front. Would be cool to see the idea go further.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Those sparking Marchon cars came out in the early 90's. They also came in NASCAR sets. I have a few of the cars. There is a small plastic insert with the lighter flint that pushes inside a rear unique wheel.


Nope. Too late for my retail stint. Must have seen them somewhere else. Thanks for the info, *Slott V*.


----------

